# Hello ^_^



## Anleoflippy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello, My name Is Anzilleo but you can call me Leo or Anleo...

I joined this community because I have Mantises....

I hope I will be active here...

Im Currently having a Chinese Mantis and Giant Malaysian Mantis and I live In Malaysia...


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Leo, and welcome to the forum! Very nice to have you here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 17, 2008)

thnx guys...


----------



## shorty (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, it's good to have you! I must say I'm jealous you live in a land so rich in different species of mantid... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 18, 2008)

shorty said:


> Welcome to the forum, it's good to have you! I must say I'm jealous you live in a land so rich in different species of mantid... &lt;_&lt;


Lol???

Yes I know Malaysia has different species of Mantids including the Walking Violin...

But there are species that Malaysia doesn't have...


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you had any luck collecting species from the wild locally, Leo?


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 18, 2008)

Apa khabar Leo (Howdy Leo). I am from the West Malaysia (but residing in Texas now). Are you a Kadazan?


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 19, 2008)

yen_saw said:


> Apa khabar Leo (Howdy Leo). I am from the West Malaysia (but residing in Texas now). Are you a Kadazan?


Yes I am Kadazan...

Your Malaysian but now live in Texas???, Wow...

@Katnapper:I cant always go to the tip of borneo everyday, but I will go to a place called Lumampau,its in the middle of sabah and there are orchid Mantises there...


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2008)

Anzilleoflippy said:


> Yes I am Kadazan...Your Malaysian but now live in Texas???, Wow...
> 
> @Katnapper:I cant always go to the tip of borneo everyday, but I will go to a place called Lumampau,its in the middle of sabah and there are orchid Mantises there...


That is really neat, Leo! I love that this forum has members from all reaches of the globe. Every place has its native species, and it's wonderful to get to talk with people whose native species are different from your own.


----------



## Dinora (Jan 3, 2009)

Anzilleoflippy said:


> I cant always go to the tip of borneo everyday, but I will go to a place called Lumampau,its in the middle of sabah and there are orchid Mantises there...


Wow! I'd love to see pictures of an orchid mantis in the wild! Can you post a picture one day?

And welcome from Houston! :lol: 

-Dinora


----------

